# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الأنتخابات الأردنية... متابعه وتحليل ومناقشه

## معاذ ملحم

الرجاء من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع ... و إبداء الرأي ... لان رأيكم يهمنا .. لأنكم فرسان التغيير ... بايديكم تغير المستقبل الى الافضل 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اشهر قليلة تفصلنا عن الحدث الديموقراطي الاكبر في الاردن وهو الانتخابات البرلمانية التي هي بالنسبة لكل الاردنيين عرس ديموقراطي يتم فيه اختيار من ينوب عنهم تحت قبة البرلمان ومن هذا المنطلق ادعو الجميع المشاركة في هذا الحق الدستوري والتصويت للافضل بعيدا عن المصالح والمحسوبية كما قال جلالته وبدايتا اود ان اضع لكم القانون الانتخابي الجديد ( المعدل ) الذي عدل بعد حل مجلس النواب القديم وهذه ابرز التعديلات التي حصلت عليه نقلا عن جريدة الدستور : 



عمان - الدستور - نسيم عنيزات
اقر مجلس الوزراء في جلسته التي عقدها امس برئاسة رئيس الوزراء سمير الرفاعي قانون الانتخابات المؤقت لعام 2010 عملا بالتوجيهات الملكية السامية باجراء الانتخابات النيابية في الربع الاخير من العام الحالي بحيث يمكن الاردنيين من ممارسة حقهم في الانتخاب والترشيح وتحقيق النزاهة والحيادية والشفافية.



وقال رئيس الوزراء خلال الجلسة ان الحكومة حرصت على صياغة قانون انتخاب يعبر عن ارادة المواطنين ويمكنهم من اختيار ممثليهم بصورة حقيقة ومباشرة ودون تاثير وان تكون الاجراءات المتبعة مراعية للمعايير الدولية والمحلية من حيث النزاهة والشفافية.



واضاف ان الحكومة نظرت في جميع الاراء والمقترحات التي اطلعت عليها من بعض الاحزاب والمنظمات ومراكز البحث والمفكرين والكتاب والشخصيات السياسية والثقافية والاجتماعية وكل فئات الشعب الاردني في المدن والقرى والبادية والمخيمات ، وتجاوبت مع توجهات غالبية الشعب الاردني في اماكنه ومواقعه المختلفة ، مؤكدا ان الحكومة لم تبدأ من نقطة الصفر في صياغة القانون بل تمت مراجعة قانون الانتخاب السابق والقوانين الاخرى التي جرت على اساسها الانتخابات في الدورات السابقة وتوقفت عند بعض المواد الملائمة والمناسبة للمرحلة الحالية وتجاوزت المواد الاخرى التي لا تساعد على انجاز الانتخابات المقبلة بالصورة المطلوبة من الجميع.



واكد وزير الدولة لشؤون الاعلام والاتصال الدكتور نبيل الشريف في تصريح صحفي عقب الجلسة ان الحكومة توخت عند اعداد المشروع تحقيق العدالة والمساوة بين الناخبين في قوة الصوت من خلال تقسيم المملكة الى دوائر انتخابية فردية تكون لكل دائرة مقعد نيابي واحد اي يكون دائرة واحدة ومقعد واحد وصوت واحد واعتبرت الحكومة تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية ذات المقاعد المتعددة الى دوائر فردية ابتعادا عن مبدأ الصوت المجزوء الذي كان معتمدا في القانون السابق اي صوت دائرة متعدد التمثيل.



وقال الشريف ان اغلبية الشعب الاردني ترى ان تقسيم الدوائر الى دوائر فردية يحقق العدالة في قوة الصوت ، وقد استبعدت اللجنة المكلفة بدراسة القانون خيارات اخرى مثل القائمة النسبية والتقسيم الجغرافي لانها لا تلبي مطالب المواطنين لاسباب متعددة منها انها تمكن بعض الفئات على حساب اخرى .



وعرض الشريف ابرز معالم مشروع القانون الذي ستعلن تفاصيله اليوم وهي :



1 - تحقيق العدالة والمساوة بين الناخبين في قوة الصوت من خلال تقسيم المملكة الى دوائر فردية يكون لكل دائرة فيها مقعد نيابي واحد اضافة الى ضمان تمثيل كافة شرائح المجتمع الامر الذي سيساهم في افراز مجلس نيابي يعبر عن الارادة الحقيقية للناخبين.



2 - اعادة تشكيل اللجان المشرفة على العملية الانتخابية حيث سيصبح قاض نائبا لرئيس لجنة الانتخاب بدلا من اقتصار دوره على الحكومة فقط تفعيلا لدور القضاء بالاشراف والمشاركة في ادارة العملية الانتخابية ، وهو الامر الذي يحصل لاول مرة وسيكون القاضي من الدرجة العليا ويسميه رئيس المجلس القضائي في اللجنة العليا ويكون القاضي في اللجان الانتخابية نائبا للرئيس فيها .



3 - توسيع دائرة الاشراف الحكومي على العملية الانتخابية من خلال اضافة عضو في لجنة الانتخاب العليا من وزارة التنمية السياسية في لجنة الانتخاب العليا واتاحة المجال للحكومة بالاستعانة بكافة موظفي القطاع العام خدمة للعملية الانتخابية .



4 - مراعاة كثافة الناخبين المسجلين في بعض مناطق المملكة من خلال زيادة اربعة مقاعد انتخابية في محافظات العاصمة والزرقاء واربد .



5 - توسيع قاعدة تمثيل المراة ودعم الجهود الوطنية لتمثيلها وتعزيز مشاركتها والنهوض بدورها على المستوى الوطني من خلال مضاعفة عدد المقاعد المخصصة لها من 6 الى 12 مقعدا على مستوى المملكة والمحافظات ودوائر البادية الثلاث بحيث لا يكون الفوز لاكثر من مرشحة واحدة في كل محافظة او دائرة من دوائر البادية الانتخابية.



6 - افساح المجال امام المدنيين العاملين في الاجهزة العسكرية بممارسة حقهم في التسجيل والانتخاب كونهم من غير العسكريين وغالبا ما تكون خدمتهم في تلك الاجهزة مؤقتة.



7 - تغليظ العقوبة على بعض جرائم الانتخاب ومنها استخدام الاموال للتاثير على ارادة الناخبين .



8 - تم تحديد الية واضحة لاقتراع الامي من خلال فتح سجل خاص لهذه الفئة يسجل به اسمه ويؤخذ مقابله توقيع الناخب او بصمته وذلك لاتخاذ الاجراءات القانونية بحق المخالف اضافة الى ذلك سيتم حرمان الناخب الامي من ممارسة حقه في الاقتراع في حال اعلانه وبصوت مرتفع عن اسم المرشح الذي يريد انتخابه.



9 - سيتم فتح باب التسجيل هذا العام لمن اتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره حتى تاريخ 1 ـ 1 ـ 2010 وللذين لم يقوموا بالتسجيل سابقا كما سيتم عرض جميع جداول الناخبين المسجلين في الجداول السابقة والذين سيتم تسجيلهم الان للاطلاع والاعتراض عليها. 10



- تسهيلا على الراغبين بالترشيح تم السماح للمرشح بدفع رسوم الترشيح في وزارة المالية او اي من مديرياتها بدلا من قصرها على المديرية التي تقع ضمن الدائرة الانتخابية. 11



- تم تمديد فترة الانسحاب من الترشيح الى سبعة ايام بدلا من ثلاثة لاعطاء فرصة للناخبين لتحديد توجهاتهم كما تم تمديد المدة الزمنية لنشر مراكز الاقتراع والفرز قبل سبعة ايام من تاريخ الاقتراع. 



كما تم اتخاذ الاجراءات التي من شانها عدم تكرار الاقتراع وسيتم الاعلان عنها في وقت مناسب قبل بدء الاقتراع ضمانا لسريتها. 



على صعيد متصل قرر مجلس الوزراء الغاء قرارات الاعفاءات الجمركية الخاصة بسيارات اعضاء مجلسي الاعيان والنواب اعتبارا من اليوم . 



كما اقر المجلس مشروع القانون المعدل لقانون التقاعد المدني الذي يتضمن الغاء احتساب مدة عضوية مجلس الامة من الخدمات الخاضعة للتقاعد المدني. 



وتضمن القانون المعدل لقانون التقاعد الذي اقره المجلس الغاء الفقرة ط من المادة 5 من قانون التقاعد المدني التي تتضمن اعتبار خدمة عضو مجلس الامة خدمة مقبولة للتقاعد المدني واضافة فقرة الى احكام المادة 7 من قانون التقاعد المدني المخصصة للخدمات التي لا تعتبر خاضعة للتقاعد والتي تشمل مدة العضوية في مجلس الامة .
التاريخ : 19-05-2010

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وايظا هذا نظام الدوائر الانتخابية الجديد نقلا عن وكالة الانباء الاردنية بترا والذي يوضح تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية في الاردن ؟


عمان20 ايار (بترا)- صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية بالموافقة على نظام الدوائر الانتخابية وفيما يلي نصها :- نحن عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بمقتضى المادة (31) من الدستور وبناء على ما قرره مجلس الوزراء بتاريخ 20/5/2010 نأمر بوضع النظام الآتي :- نظام الدوائر الانتخابية الصادر بمقتضى المادتين ( 50 ) و(51 ) من قانون الانتخاب لمجلس النواب رقم (9) لسنة 2010.

المادة 1- يسمى هذا النظام ( نظام الدوائر الانتخابية لسنة 2010 ) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

المادة 2- لمقاصد هذا النظام، تعتمد التعاريف الواردة في قانون الانتخاب لمجلس النواب النافذ حيثما ورد النص عليها في احكام هذا النظام .

المادة 3- تقسم المملكة الى دوائر انتخابية ودوائر فرعية فيها ويخصص مقعد نيابي واحد لكل دائرة فرعية على النحو التالي:- 1- محافظة العاصمة:- الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل مناطق (بسمان، ماركا، طارق) من امانة عمان الكبرى وتقسم الى خمس دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (5) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل مناطق (اليرموك، النصر، راس العين، بدر) من امانة عمان الكبرى وتقسم الى خمس دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (5) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة وتشمل مناطق (المدينة، زهران، العبدلي) من امانة عمان الكبرى وتقسم الى خمس دوائر هي:- الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 5) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة وتشمل مناطق (القويسمة، الجويدة، ابو علندا، خريبة السوق، جاوا، اليادودة، ام قصير، المقابلين) من امانة عمان الكبرى والوية ( سحاب، الجيزة، الموقر) باستثناء بدو الوسط وتقسم الى ثلا ث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3 ) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة وتشمل مناطق (شفا بدران، ابو نصير، الجبيهة، صويلح، تلاع العلي، ام السماق، خلدا) من امانة عمان الكبرى وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني.

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة وتشمل مناطق (بدر الجديدة ومنطقة وادي السير بما فيها احياء ام اذينة الغربي، الديار، الصويفية) من امانة عمان الكبرى والمدن والقرى التابعة للواء وادي السير وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني.

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة وتشمل لواء ناعور ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

2- محافظة اربد الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواء القصبة وتقسم الى خمس دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 5 ) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل لواء بني عبيد وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة وتشمل لواء المزار الشمالي ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة وتشمل لواء الرمثا وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية(2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة وتشمل لواء بني كنانة وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة وتشمل لواء الكورة ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة وتشمل لواء الاغوار الشمالية ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الثامنة وتشمل لواء الطيبة ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية التاسعة وتشمل لواء الوسطية ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة(نائب مسلم).

3- محافظة البلقاء الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواءي القصبة وماحص والفحيص وتقسم الى سبع دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) نائب مسلم.

الدئرة الفرعية ( 5) نائب مسلم.

الدئرة الفرعية ( 6) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الفرعية (7) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل لواء الشونة الجنوبية ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة وتشمل لواء دير علا ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة وتشمل لواء عين الباشا ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

4- محافظة الكرك الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواء القصبة وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابيةالثانية وتشمل لواء القصر وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة وتشمل لواء المزار الجنوبي وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة وتشمل لواء الاغوار الجنوبية ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة وتشمل لواء عي ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة وتشمل لواء فقوع ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

5- محافظة معان الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواء القصبة باستثناء بدو الجنوب وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل لواء الشوبك باستثناء بدو الجنوب ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة وتشمل لواء البترا باستثناء بدو الجنوب ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

6- محافظة الزرقاء الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل الاحياء التالية من مدينة الزرقاء (الجندي، المصانع، الثورة العربية الكبرى، طارق بن زياد، الاسكان والتطوير الحضري، جناعة، الضباط، الحديقة، الوسط، التجاري، النزهة، الحسين، الامير شاكر، رمزي والمحرقة، النصر، الغويرية، الشيوخ، الامير محمد، برخ، ابن سيناء، الاسكان القديم، معصوم، البساتين، الزرقاء الجديدة، الهاشمية الجنوبية، الحرفيين، البتراوي، معامل الطوب، الهاشمي)، وقضاءي الضليل والازرق وتقسم الى خمس دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب شركسي او شيشاني.

الدائرة الفرعية (5) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل الاحياء التالية من مدينة الزرقاء (عوجان، الملك طلال، الامير الحسن، الفلاح، الاميرة رحمة، الجبل الابيض، الامير حمزة، ام بياضة، الدويك، الزواهرة، القمر، المدينة المنورة، مكة المكرمة، الاحمد، نصار، الاميرة هيا، الجبر، قرطبة، االجنينة، شومر، البستان)، وقضاء بيرين وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة وتشمل لواء الهاشمية ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة وتشمل لواء الرصيفة وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

7- محافظة المفرق وتشمل محافظة المفرق باستثناء بدو الشمال وتقسم الى اربع دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب مسلم.

8- محافظة الطفيلة الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواء القصبة وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل لواء بصيرا ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

9- محافظة مادبا الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواء القصبة وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل لواء ذيبان ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

10 - محافظة جرش وتشمل محافظة جرش وتقسم الى اربع دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (4) نائب مسلم.

11- محافظة عجلون الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى وتشمل لواء القصبة وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية وتشمل لواء كفرنجة ولها دائرة فرعية واحدة (نائب مسلم).

12 - محافظة العقبة وتشمل محافظة العقبة باستثناء بدو الجنوب وتقسم الى دائرتين فرعيتين هما:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

13- البادية بدو الشمال وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

بدو الوسط وتقسم الى دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2)نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

بدو الجنوب وتقسم الى ثلاث دوائر فرعية هي:- الدائرة الفرعية (1) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسلم.

الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسلم.

المادة 4- يضاف الى مجموع عدد المقاعد النيابية المخصصة للدوائر الفرعية المبينة في المادة (3) من هذا النظام اثني عشر مقعدا تخصص لاشغالها من المرشحات في مختلف الدوائر الفرعية للدوائر الانتخابية في المملكة الفائزات بهذه المقاعد وفقا لاحكام الفقرة (ب) من المادة ( 42) من قانون الانتخاب لمجلس النواب النافذ.

المادة 5- لغايات هذا النظام ا.

يقصد ببدو الشمال العشائر التالية: اولا: بني خالد: (1) الحديان: القاضي، البشارة، الطوال، العباس، السياله، الصبح، الحليحل، الشقيف، الحميد، العقدة، القبه، السنيد، المرره، الغردلان، العقار، النوافله، الدندن، العلي، السخني، الزويمل، الجهام، الهلال، الحبيب، المخزومي، العطاردة، الخطيب، الدعوم.

(2) الصبيحات: العطين، العويد، العريض، الغبايا، الحنيف، العثمان، المرقع، الساعي، الوادي، السكران، الشويحط ،النمنم، الحربي، المقدادي، الطرمان، الهزيم، الصليهم، الخطار، الهليل، الرومي، الراجح، العابد، الشويمي، الصبيحي، العظمه، الشريده، الملحم، القطيشات، الطيان، الهواشم، الفجير، الشيتي، الفني.

(3) الجبور :- البوله، الدعاس، المحسن، الظليفي، الشديد، النافع، الكتيران، الناصر، الصباح، الكواتله، المطر، الدليجم، الجواليد، الخزام، السليم، العلي، اللواحم، السريع، السليم، الدحيم.

(4) النهود:- المغبر، الرملة، الجرو، المتمرغ، العزيز، البريكان، السنابل، الكردي، الداوود، الحسين، الحمد، الرفيفه، المذيخر، المطرود، الابراهيم، الطخشون، المرعي، السلمي.

(5) النبيطات: العمصي، الفاضل، العطراوي، الزعزوعي، المصيطف، الجخيدم، الرحايمه، المقلد، السواري، الوني، الزلوف، الشلهوب، الهياطله، العمقي.

(6) الطرشان: الحمود، الحبيبه، السودي.

(7) الرطوب والبوادي.

ثانيا: السرحان: النوافله، البعيج، المجاشعه، الحمدان، الحباب الدلعه، العاصم، المسند، الهجل، الحرافشه، المسفر المبادر، بني سالم، الغينام.

ثالثا: السرديه: الفواز، المدارمه، العون، الشبيل، الدبيس، الفروخ، الكليب، اهل النويقه، القطعان، المعيط العمامره، العنادله، الموالي، الواجد، المخاريز، البقوم، الذياب، الربيعات، الزماميخ، الزيادنه، الدلماز، المرهي ، البكار، القدادره، الغدير، الزواهي، الصريخات، المريان.

رابعا: المساعيد:- (1) العصافير: السرور: الوشل، الحصيني، المزعل، الغوطان، الوادي، العويصي.

المدلج: القاسم، الهلال، المسلط، العيسى، الحظوظا.

المسيلم: الصويت، اللويبد، الشما، القليتات.

القطيش: النصار، السعيد، الحمد، الحمود، الجهيلان، المحسان، العريان.

التوينة: الهزاع، الشبار، العطنان، الخضير، الدعاس.

الشيبات: السليحي، العياش، العبيد الله، اللاحم.

المدابرة: الرحيبه، العساف، البنوه، السماحات، الصلمان.

المجلد: الهديب، الحمادة، القورة.

المرشود.

السحيم: الهلال، الفلته.

الرحمات: الدويان المداحلة: الصالح، الذبيان، المعابرة.

الغوانم: العبدون، السنينات، القطيفان، الشريدة، الجيجه، السويدان، البطمه، العطية، المربدي، العويرض، المسحان، البويضات، الراشد، البركات، القريان، الحطاب، السعيد، الرميس، الهجو، العطيط.

(2) السمارات:- البريك، الهتم، السوالمة، العودة، المعازرة، النعيمات، الغنيم، العساف، البنيان، العمان، السميران، المسارحة، الذياب، الزبيدي، العريبيين، الفراج، القنيص، الهيشان، التيار.

خامسا: الشرفات:- (1) الرشيد: الرشيد، الغش، العويد، النويديس، العبد الله، المفلح، الباير، السمرون، السويد، الرياش، الذويخ.

(2) الهامل:- الصفيان، اللافي، الرياحي، السيبية، الشكر، المخمس.

سادسا: العظامات المعرعر، الشملان، البدران، القرشة، السياح، الدحيلان.

سابعا: العيسى:- السويلم: النويران، الدخيل، الزقم، الماضي.

العلي: القطاشة، الرشده، الرمحة، الثروان.

الحوتة: الدهايبة، الربيع، الركايبة، العجلان.

الحريز: الودعان، الحبيب، المهرة.

ثامنا: زبيد:- الطوافشة، السلمان، الشنابلة، الفواخرة، الرويس، الجوابرة، الصلوات، العتايقة، المريشد.

تاسعا: النعيم:- النميرات، الطحاينة، البكار، الصالح، الصياد، الجملان، الربايعة، السبارحة، العفادلة.

عاشرا: عنزه.

حادي عشر: شمر.

ثاني عشر: الرولة.

ثالث عشر: الغياث.

رابع عشر: الفواعرة.

خامس عشر: الفحيلي.

سادس عشر: البري.

سابع عشر: العزي ب- يقصد ببدو الوسط عشائر بني صخر وهي:- (1) الغبين: الفايز: السطام، البخيت، الهزاع، المسلط، الجنيبات، الذياب، الكنيعان، الصحن، البرجس، القعدان، النمر، الصقر، المحمود، القعود.

الحامد: المناحي، الجغيثم، الفياض، الهزيم، العصيفير، الرقبان، السمارة، المعيدي.

المطيرات: الجباهين، الطعامسة، السويلم، الهضيان، الكدراوي، الموعد، الرديني، الطفلاوي، الحمدان، الدهمان، الفاعور.

الدهامشة: النعاثلة، السبيع، العيفة، المجادلة، الحوامدة، الضراغمة، الرمامنة.

الجحاوشة: الوضحان، العقايلة، الصهيبا، المراعية، الضليل، الفقراء، النوافلة، السحيم، المطر، الغواطنة، الرتيمة.

الدغيم: الشوشان، الرقبان، المستت، البصيص.

الخليل: الرشود، السعد.

الحردان.

الجريري.

المراعبة.

(2) العامر: الزبن: القمعان، النوفل، الدريبي، الحيدر، الطلاق، الهديرس، المناور، الدرعان، الفارس.

الشموط: البكر، الفاضل، السعيد، الشخوت، الخطار، المسلم، الخضر، الزحانيت.

العثمان: النويران، الخلف، المحمد، الدهيثم، المجحم، الرويشد، العلوق، الدحيات، الحسين.

المحارب: الفلوح، الثنيان، العليق، الهيلم، الجدعان، الشحوت، الصعارى.

المسلم: القفعان، البراك، الفليح، القيضي، الزعوقـ العديلات.

الصبيح: الرثعان، السلمان.

الخزون الدحالين السطول الطيبين: الرشيد، الخليل، الاحمد، الطرمان، النياهين.

(3) الهقيش: المهنا: المور، النوارسة، النيف، العلي.

الزيدان.

السالم: الرشيد، الدليمان، المعيش، السعيدان.

البشير: المطني، الجويعد، العيطان، النبع، الشنون، العدينات.

السحيم العوازم: القرضة، العطاونة، اللطوط، الخضير، النزيلة، العون، الطقيقات، الحمود، المرقعيين.

الشياحين: السعادنة، العطايا.

4 خضير: البرادعه، الهليل، الحصانيه، القنوه، المزاهيف، الحيا.

5 الكعابنه: العمور، الشتيوي، الذرعان، الظواهره، المضايين، الجرره، العتيق.

الرويعيين: المناجده، الجوابره، الزيادات.

الجمازيين: الصعايعه، اللبايده.

الزويديين: الرياحنه، العميرات، الاذنيات، الطلحيين، الدخينات.

الرميلات: الخنان، الغرايبه.

6 السلايطه: العميرات: الغثيان، الزريقات، القطيفان، الشبيكي، النعامين.

المدالشه: الكرازنه، عيال سليمان، الصوالحه، النواعمه، الرحيلات، الجرايشه.

الجاريين: العيينات، الغوانمه.

السواريه.

7 الجبور: الفريج: الخنان، العويدات، الجوده، الزهير، الهدباء.

الدهام: الجمعان، الطريخم، المذهان، الشعيرات.

الغيالين: السنيد، الزقمان، الدويلان، الكشيان، الدمين، السبتي.

العكمه: المنجد، البنات، البلقاء، الظرفان.

جهينه: السرهيد، الصبيخات، المراوين، الجهانيه، الصيادي، الوقفي، الوليعي، الجديع.

الدبكة: الغانم، الفريوان، المهلهل، الريض، الايتم، العنبر، المخالبه، الرمضان، المعزي.

الخوازيق: الصلله، الحزومي، الدوغان، الوضيحان، الزريعان، الدحيرج.

8 الخرشان: الحنيف، الثمد، السلمان، العبدالله، الملحم، الصايل، الحمد، البدر، القدرو.

9 الحماد: مزينه: الحلبا، الحوران، الصهبان، البلاعيس، الحبور، الفريسان، الربيع ، الجنيزي، الخريبيش، النغيمش، العداوين.

السندات: النصار، النبيعان، الحزيمات، الصمايده، الشلاهبه، الكيفات.

اللبدان: الشريده، العامود، الفقراء، النهير.

المسوريين: الطوافحه، القصرين، الخرمان.

العسول: العبدالله، المصاطفه، الصوالحه، العلي، الحسين.

الصالح: الفريوان، العواد، الطلاق، العوض، العلياء، الخليف.

الهرش.

10 القضاه: العقيل، الموسى، الرجب، الصليبي، المرويح، المعاند، القدمان، العبيد.

11 الشرعه: الثنيان، الغزاليين، المبرك، الجريان، السالم، الهلال، المرعي، ابو سمرة، الزويمل، الحمود، الصبح، الصقور، الاشتيوي، السرور، الغثيث.

12 البدارين: الحموان، الزامل، المدان، الروضان العمير، الزويمل، الزواجير.

13 السليم: 14 السبيلة: العيد، الفارس، المهاوش، السالم، الوزان.

ويشمل هذا البند عشيرة الشرارات وعشيرة الزياد.

ج: يقصد ببدو الجنوب العشائر التالية: اولا: الحويطات: (1) المطالقة : الجازي ، العودات ، الجذوان ، اهل الوضحا ، الذيابات ، الشراتحه.

( 2) الفريجات : التوايهة، عيال صباح، الخشمان، الفراج الخمسين، عيال حمد، عيال مضحي، عيال قاسم، الربايعه، عيال جازي، الفتنه، النواصره، السميحيين، المصبحيين (3) الدراوشه: عيال عبدالله الصفيرات، الصرايعه، السميرات، الصوالحه، عيال سالم.

(4) الهدبان.

(5) البطونية.

( 6) السليمانيين: النواوره، الركيبات، العجالين، العمامره، الشوشه، عيال مزيد، اللوافيه، الشقاقله، الجذيلات.

7 النجادات.

8 الخضيرات.

9 النويجعيين.

10 السلامات.

11 الصقور.

12 العواسا.

13 العويضات.

14 الروافعه.

15 الغوافله.

16 المناجعه.

17 الجهالين.

18 البدول: الموسى، الجذيلات، الحساسين، الجرايمه، الزياتين، الجعيبات، الشياهين، العكالين.

19 القدمان: الملاعبه، العثامين، الطرشان، القلاعيه، المداهين.

20 الصويلحيين.

21 السعيديين: السروات، عيال غنيم، زوايدة السعيديين، العونات، الرواحنه، الرمامنه، الرشوديين، الجبارين.

22 الزلابيه : العواوده، السليمانيين، الرباعين.

23 الطقاطقه : عيال حمد، عيال عيد، عيال قاسم، عيال دحيلان، عيال عوده.

24 الزوايده : عيال مطلق، القعيرات ، الفليحيين، عيال سلمان، عيال علي، المزنه.

25 المراعنة: الطواهيه، الجبهه، العجول، الرصاعيه، الصواونه، العلاويه، المشاعله، الطحامره، الرضاضخه، البرقان.

26 الرشادية: الزبون، النجاتيه، العقبيه.

27 العمارين: الشوشه، الحساسين، النفوس، الحسنات، عيال عواد.

28 العطون: الجواعده، القواريص، المحاسنة، الرواشده، عيال سالم.

29 العمران.

30 الدمانيه: عيال سالم، عيال صالح، عيال عوده، عيال سلامه، عيال لافي، عيال عيد.

31 المناجعه ثانيا: النعيمات :- الغوانمه، العلاديه، السلالمه، السبوع ، العراقده، السحالين، السعادنه، ابو شتال.

ثالثا : بني عطيه: العقيلات، الربيلات، الرماضين، الخمايسه، الفرايده، العطيات، المسامره، الفقراء، القرعان، العتوه، الحيانه، العليين، العطاطره، الفرسان، المعازه، الزهيرات، الجميعان، الهلولات، الدباعثه، الشمالات، العصيفات.

رابعا : الاحيوات: المطور، الخليفي، ابو دالي، الهواشله، ابو غريقانه، ابو بدر، الكساسبه، ابو خليل، العواوده، الكرادمه، الكبيش، القريات، الرضاوين، الحميدات، الهلايله، العتايقه، الدلايله.

خامسا : الحجايا: الهدايات، الزبون، السراحين، الزواهره، المنايعه، اليهايسه، الشتيويين، الاذينات، الصواويه، العقار، المراغيه ، الطحاطره ، الزعارير.

سادسا: القواضمه.

سابعا: الرواجفه.

--(بترا) اس/هـ ط.



الرجاء من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع ... و إبداء الرأي ... لان رأيكم يهمنا .. لأنكم فرسان التغيير ... بايديكم تغير المستقبل الى الافضل 




وشكرا لكم ...

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموو كتير ع الموضوع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الرجاء من الجميع التفاعل مع الموضوع ... و إبداء الرأي ... لان رأيكم يهمنا .. لأنكم فرسان التغيير ... بايديكم تغير المستقبل الى الافضل 

[BIMG]http://www.jarash-uni.com/vb/images/smilies/jordan/Jordan.gif[/BIMG]

----------

